# Sound setup for a-b-a usa f3



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I am installing Airwire drop in in all three units a-A-B-A. iam installing Phoenix p8 in the two A units.
My question is" What shud I deactivate in seconded A unit. Visa v horn etc.
I know it is possible over kill but think it might increase battery life.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

On dc, do not hook up the reeds for bell and whistle or better yet, tie the common ground for the bell and whistle to an on off switch.
Now the second A can be run as a master or slave for the bell and whistle.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

With Airwire and Phoenix you would only need to shut off the bell and horn in the B unit. I'm assuming you are going to use the consist feature of the Airwire and that you have a T5000 transmitter. If set up this way only the A unit that is the lead unit will repsond to a bell or horn command. By pushing reverse and consist the transmitter will reverse the consist automatically making the other A unit the lead. Only the lead unit in the consist will repond to function commands which would also include hot box recording,cab chatter,etc. I use this Airwire feature all the time. It works really well. The manual explains how to set up a consist. I really don't think battery life would be affected.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul Burch said:


> With Airwire and Phoenix you would only need to shut off the bell and horn in the B unit. I'm assuming you are going to use the consist feature of the Airwire and that you have a T5000 transmitter. If set up this way only the A unit that is the lead unit will repsond to a bell or horn command. By pushing reverse and consist the transmitter will reverse the consist automatically making the other A unit the lead. Only the lead unit in the consist will repond to function commands which would also include hot box recording,cab chatter,etc. I use this Airwire feature all the time. It works really well. The manual explains how to set up a consist. I really don't think battery life would be affected.


Thanks for the input. I am using the t9000 transmitter and have not seen the info on consist. Will look again.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

You can still set up consists with the T9000. It just doesn't have the esy reverse feature.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul Burch said:


> You can still set up consists with the T9000. It just doesn't have the esy reverse feature.


Paul
When I set the enigines up, A_B_A number one engine is in forward position, number two in forward

how do I put the third engine so that it is reverse.
Do iopen each engine seperately and have one engine opened at at time until ready to run consist.
Am I making sense?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

When setting up the consist in the transmitter I don't think it would really matter if the locos are on or off. If any units are reversed from the lead unit, you just need to push reverse after adding the address for that loco. The transmitter will then know that those units are reversed. After a little practice and maybe some frustration it will all come together. I can't emphasize enough about reading the manuals and just trying it. Nothing will break.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

starts on page 13 http://www.cvpusa.com/doc_center/t9k.pdf


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The T5000 makes programming much easier.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Gbis Paul is the guru of airwire so do as he says. I have one other way that i do it. I like to here the horns from all the locs. So what I do is make the locs. have all the same number they run so close that i pulled over 50 cars and if i want to run one in reverse i change cv 29 to 3 on that loc.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Changing CV 29 to 3 is only for short addressing.
It is better to state that you need to change CV29 by 1 to reverse an engine but that does assume the odd bit is not set.
With many DCC systems you can read cv29 before writing it. 
I use long addressing with 128 speed steps thus I need to change cv29 original value of 38 to 39.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Dan we are talking Airwire all i know is changing CV29 to 3 works for me.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's too bad that Airwire does not support advanced consisting, so this issue would be a no-brainer.

Come to think of it, maybe the Phoenix does not support advanced consisting either.

It seems that universal consisting is the best way to go here, the way described by Paul.

Using basic consisting as Dick has outlined does have a lot of limitations unless you want all sounds from all locos.

I have a basic explanation of Airwire consisting here:

http://www.elmassian.com/dcc/specific-manufacturers/airwire/airwire-programming

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
I don't want to dreail this thread but I was a little disappointed in the T5000 consisting. I thought that only being able to set up one at a time would be a problem but for me it has worked out since I really don't have anything that I want to leave in a permanent consist anyway. I like to mix and match and once you are used to the setup procedure it goes pretty quick.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, funny it could not have more than one consist memory.

It's definitely better than no support, or forcing Basic Consisting where you have to reprogram the loco addresses to be all the same, thus requiring reprogramming to run separately.

I love assembling the lashup, drive the locos together and then consist and take off.

I like sound a lot, and many of my diesels have multiple speakers and the roar of a consist like an ABBA sounds great taking off.

Regards, Greg


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Yeah, funny it could not have more than one consist memory.
> 
> It's definitely better than no support, or forcing Basic Consisting where you have to reprogram the loco addresses to be all the same, thus requiring reprogramming to run separately.
> 
> ...


I have read the manual 20 times and have used the instructions on page 25 for getting addresses. I follow instrutions to the letter. When I have finished with the last # I find no instrutions as what follows. Do I just hit spr key.
I find no instrutions then to open that engine up.
I am trying fellows. I can run all three on address 3, just nedd to fine out how to reverse the third unit, All three ar f3 usa and each has dropinn decoder.
Thanks for your help.
Art


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick, if you are using addresses from 1 to 127 (99 for some systems and MTS is 8 or 22), these are short addresses and the engine number is in CV1.
Long addressing has the engine address in CV17/CV18 and CV 29 has an additional bit set.
My CV 29 is set to 38 in DCC giving me 28/128 speed steps and long addressing.
My Xmas engine is 1225 (Dec 25th). So CV 17 is 196 and 18 is 201. (you must add 192 to CV 17 in decoder addressing).


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Gibbs in the link that i listed your answer is at the top of page 15 when you put in your 3rd loc. before you hit the pound key you change the direction than the pound key.if your done you push the star key.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Gibbs i have a question are you using the same address for all 3 locs.?


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick413 said:


> Gibbs i have a question are you using the same address for all 3 locs.?


Dick
I think I am going to try it today with same address. I cannot seem to get the decoder and throttle to hold a different address than the 3.
Can I make a consist with all engines address as 3?
Thanks for your help. Taking this old mind a long time to understand cv's and such.
Regards Art Gibson


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Art i don't think you can make a consist with the same address. sorry i did not realize that you where having trouble with changing a loc. address. are you hearing the beeps after you push # ? if yes all you do after is push SPR. and you should be done.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

on page 5 shows how to change loc. number. http://www.cvpusa.com/doc_center/r7_2014_Drop-In_Dcdr_Usr_Guid.pdf


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick413 said:


> on page 5 shows how to change loc. number. http://www.cvpusa.com/doc_center/r7_2014_Drop-In_Dcdr_Usr_Guid.pdf


Thanks Dick
I am going to Mall to run trains. If nothing else I will just run AB today.
Thanks for your help.
I do hear beeps but does not seem to hold. Will try on track, I have been using rollers and free standing.
Will make video and share what I have.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

good luck remember don't do this with other airwire locs. are on around you
have fun


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

This might sound dumb but I have done it myself. After you change CV1 to a new address in the decoder don't forget to actually address the loco in the transmitter. # address #. Otherwise the transmitter will still be sitting on the old address.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul Burch said:


> This might sound dumb but I have done it myself. After you change CV1 to a new address in the decoder don't forget to actually address the loco in the transmitter. # address #. Otherwise the transmitter will still be sitting on the old address.


 Well went to Mall and ran just the ab units address 3. Tried everything in manual and it did beep and I did put in address on transmitter but nada.
I dont thinkl I had full charge on engine with the sound board and ran full tilt with a lot of horn blowing and ding dong's and had about two hour run.
Getting ready to upload video to youtube and will be available later at theis thred.
Have ordered 5000 transmitter ,hopefully it will work.
I did try with all three units and did not get the decoder to talk with the 9000 transmitter.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Art i thank that we are missing something simple here, what drop-ins do you have? The only time i had some thing like this happen to me it was my fault but was not the newest drop-in. i happen to like the 9000


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick413 said:


> Art i thank that we are missing something simple here, what drop-ins do you have? The only time i had some thing like this happen to me it was my fault but was not the newest drop-in. i happen to like the 9000


I have the f3 dropins awf3 md






This video. Pardon my not editing the video. Had too much to do this evening


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Art,
Looks like you were having fun. Get the address thing figured out and it will be even better.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul Burch said:


> Art,
> Looks like you were having fun. Get the address thing figured out and it will be even better.


This is what I was doing to set up address. First "spr" next "sel" then * the 1 1 * then # 36# spr

Then # 36# then nothing happens.
Will keep working on it.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Art if you are putting in *11* that is the problem it is *1* than #number# thanSPR and don't be to quick to push SPR


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick413 said:


> Art if you are putting in *11* that is the problem it is *1* than #number# thanSPR and don't be to quick to push SPR


I WILLtry it that way. On page 25 it shows ans I quote, "Now push 1 then 1 then * again.' May be a typo.
Thanks
Art

Okay Dick. When all else fails try something different.
I used only one 1 in process and guess what?. It works. Just a simple solution as you suggested. I thought I had tried the One 1 in sequence but guess I had not.
Okay next weekend, on to greater things.
Thanks a lot guys for your help with this thread. Really makes things enjoyable at Mall noot just going around in circles.
I now have five of my pieces of equipment in service.
Regards Art


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Art when you get done. change CV 11 back to 0 what you were doing was changing the Loss of Signal Timer 0 is the factory setting.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick413 said:


> Art when you get done. change CV 11 back to 0 what you were doing was changing the Loss of Signal Timer 0 is the factory setting.


Dick I have been away and missed your remark.
How do I change cv11 back to 0.

BTW I was at Mall today and for some reason the engines would not respond to throttlr as fas as speed was concerned. The sound would be at faster pace and motors barely moving. What have I done wrong.
I was using t5000 today trying to set up consist.
Sorry to be so much trouble.
Art

Hold on I just reread the manual and found out what the "VALUES" meant for the program. They used and example of 1234 and that was what was slowing the engine down. ****, I learned something new tonite.
Art
My wife says I am getting senile.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

*Building consist*

Keith Stratton took my ABA units to his house over the weekend to change out the couplers and installed Kadee couplers in all three to make it eaier to hookup. USA knucle coupler from the F-3 is lousy.Would not hook up with the USA passenger cars and Keith fixed that. No easy job but Keith is a genius with the conversions.
BTW , after he fixed them up we set the engine out on track, I had each programmed separtely and they follwed each other around his great layout. I stopped them went to #7 on T5000 and programmed to original factory setting and built a simple all # consist and boy did it run and loook great going around his track.
Maybe too simple but it worked and no problem programmimg.
First day we have has sunshine in a long time.
Regards Art


----------

